# Red Lake



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bob Kellman already posted this on the open forum, but I wanted to see what you walleye fisherman think about this. Personally it burns me up. Why put the money into the lake just to destroy it again.

Red Lake reopens commercial fishery 
By Molly Miron, The Bemidji Pioneer 
Published Monday, December 17, 2007

REDBY, Minn. - After rebounding from a crash in walleye stock in the mid-1990s, Minnesota's Upper and Lower Red Lake have rebounded enough that the Red Lake Reservation has reopened a historic commercial fishery on their south shores.

The Red Lake Reservation's tribally owned commercial fishery is again processing fillets after more than 10 years. The plant began accepting fish in September, but Sean Rock, fisheries manager, said the plant has only processed about 2,000 pounds so far.

"I probably expected a little more than that, but weather access slowed things down," said Joel Rohde, Red Lake Nation Foods manager. One of the delays was a heavy snow covering thin ice, making the lake surface slushy, he said.

"Our target is 820,000 pounds," said Pat Brown of the annual catch. Brown is a Red Lake Nation fisheries biologist.

The Red Lake Tribal Council set up regulations for the commercial fishery. Those who wish to participate check out a cooler from the plant. Fishing by hook and line, they can each bring in a daily catch of 50 walleye ranging between 13 to 20 inches. Netting is not planned for the foreseeable future. The anglers receive $1.75 per pound of walleye in the round. The subsistence fishing limit is 10 walleye per person per day.

Anyone who violates the slot limit or per-day catch will be fined and will lose fishing rights, Rock said.

He said Red Lake recruited him from a 19-year career in Alaska fisheries.

Historical fishery

Red Lake's commercial fishery opened in 1917 under Minnesota state law to produce fish during the World War I meat shortage. The fishery was established as a cooperative in 1929 and operated by the Red Lake Nation. It closed in 1996 after the walleye stocks collapsed in the mid-1990s. Brown said his department, the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources, Bureau of Indian Affairs, U.S. Fish and Wildlife, University of Minnesota and Red Lakes Fisheries Association collaborated to revive the walleye population. In 1999, the entities involved signed a 10-year walleye fishing moratorium agreement and began a major restocking effort. The restocking was so successful that limited fishing was opened in 2006.

"It was all of us working together - state, fed, rez," Brown said.

Charlie Barrett, processing manager and 42-year employee of the fisheries stayed on to maintain the building.

"It was good to see it start up again," he said.

Shared assets

Rohde said the Red Lake Tribal Council's desire is to give all Red Lake members access to the resource, not only those who can afford expensive equipment.

"Basically, anybody can walk out on the lake," Rohde said. "They're hoping most of our take will be in the wintertime."

"Fishermen from all over the rez can make money," said Douglas King, who works in the processing plant and also fishes commercial. "Hook and line is the only way they can do it, but they've been bringing in the fish."

Rohde said the Tribal Council also plans to set up a special fund for the fisheries profits, which after a few years could be distributed as bonuses to all tribal members. Historically, he said, season-end bonuses just went to the fishermen. He added that paying well for the fish up front should discourage people from selling walleye illegally.

Economic growth

Currently, the plant employs six people, but Rohde said he expects that number to rise to about 20 people as the catch increases.

"Eventually, we hope to take all species," he said. "Right now, we're just taking walleye and perch."

He said there are opportunities for Red Lake to process fish from other tribes' resources.

"Probably one million pounds of fish coming through here is what this plant was designed for," he said.

With 73 percent unemployment, the economic development of the fishery will be a boon to Red Lake members and the surrounding communities, Rohde said.

Brown agreed. "If we bring money into the area here, it's going to be spent in Bemidji and everywhere," he said.

The Bemidji Pioneer and The Forum are both owned by Forum Communications Co.
_________________
In the end, our society will be defined not only by what we create, but by what we refuse to destroy.

- John Sawhill


----------

